

Ask HN: Are there any open source projects built with microservice architectures - AdrianRossouw

I&#x27;ve been professionally involved with a couple of microservice implementations now, but they&#x27;ve all been proprietary systems.<p>Sometimes when asked for advice, I&#x27;ve wished for an open source project with enough activity to get people to understand the scope of some of the decision.<p>There are probably hundreds of developer focused projects to build&#x2F;manage microservices, but what I&#x27;m really hoping for is some dog food.
======
angersock
Well, for open-source projects, we usually don't have a bunch of VC money
paying for us to learn how to shave yaks and goof around with devops.

The complexity of having a microservices setup outweighs any benefits one
would get for a hobby or nonpaid project.

~~~
AdrianRossouw
Having built some of these, I agree with you.

I was looking for a real world example to give people a reality check.

